# انابيب نقل الغاز والنفط



## احمدالواسطي (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم..

محتاج كتاب باللغة العربية يوضح مد انابيب النفط والغاز 
مواصفاتها..شروطها..الفحص. مقاطع الانبوب ..طرق المد والتثبيت..الخ

يرجى من اصحاب الخبرة مساعتدنا .....
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

اعذرني


----------

